# Simpler HTTP Stream server Test



## Kr0e (18. Dez 2009)

Hi,

ich bin dabei, einen eigenen kleinen HTTP Stream Server zu implementieren.
Es soll mehr ein Test als eine brauchbare Klasse sein...

Z.B.:

Ich connecte mit einem streamfähigen MediaPlayer auf meine Adresse (http://localhost/test.avi)...
Mein kleiner Server empfängt als nächstes dies hier:

GET /test.avi HTTP/1.1
Accept: */*
User-Agent: NSPlayer/11.0.5721.5145
Host: localhost
X-Accept-Authentication: Negotiate, NTLM, Digest, Basic
Pragma: version11-enabled=1
Pragma: no-cache,rate=1.000,stream-time=0,stream-offset=0:0,packet-num=4294967295,max-duration=0
Pragma: packet-pair-experiment=1
Pragma: pipeline-experiment=1
Supported: com.microsoft.wm.srvppair, com.microsoft.wm.sswitch, com.microsoft.wm.predstrm, com.microsoft.wm.startupprofile
Pragma: xClientGUID={3300AD50-2C39-46c0-AE0A-80C72AAE04BA}
Accept-Language: de-DE, *;q=0.1

Frage: Wie antwortet man auf sowas ? Was genau verlangt der MediaPlayer als nächstes von mir ?

Gruß Chris

PS: Wie gesagt, es ist mehr eine Spielerei um zu verstehen, wie HTTP Streaming im allgemeinen funktioniert. Bei google hab ich nichts spezielles gefunden. Überall wird man auf fertige Libs (JMF z.b.) verlinkt... Ich will aber die Sache möglichst simpel angehen.
Achja, der MediaPlayer friert ein, sprich der wartet wohl wirklich auf etwas ganz spezielles!

PSS:

Hab nach ein wenig Googlen mal "Beispielantwortheader" gefunden:



   1. HTTP/1.1 200 OK
   2. Content-Type: application/x-mms-framed
   3. Server: Cougar/9.01.01.3814
   4. Date: Thu, 21 Aug 2008 18:18:30 GMT
   5. Pragma: no-cache, client-id=648480293, features="broadcast", timeout=60000, AccelBW=960000, AccelDuration=18946, Speed=1.000
   6. Cache-Control: no-cache, x-wms-stream-type="broadcast"
   7. Last-Modified: Sat, 30 Dec 1899 00:00:00 GMT
   8. Transfer-Encoding: chunked
   9. Supported: com.microsoft.wm.srvppair, com.microsoft.wm.sswitch, com.microsoft.wm.predstrm, com.microsoft.wm.fastcache, com.microsoft.wm.startupprofile
  10.  

Aber da stellen sich neue FRagen: Wie wirds geschickt ? einfach als Ascii ? Oder die Zahlen als 4byte int übertragen ?
Wie gesagt ich kenne das Protokoll halt nicht genau...


----------



## tuxedo (18. Dez 2009)

Vielleicht hilft das: MMS-Protokoll ? Wikipedia

Dein Antwortheader gehört jedenfalls zu diesem Protokoll.

-Alex


----------



## madboy (18. Dez 2009)

Kr0e hat gesagt.:


> Wie gesagt ich kenne das Protokoll halt nicht genau...


Das ist natürlich nicht der beste Ausgangspunkt ;-)

Meines Wissens gibt es nicht "den HTTP Stream", sondern jeder Vertreiber von Streaming-Servern kocht mehr oder weniger sein eigenes Süppchen.

Als erstes solltest du dir Wissen aneignen, was dein gewünschter Mediaplayer für Streams und Formate unterstützt. Dann über die Formate lesen, lesen, lesen. Eventuell müssen die Dateien, die du streamen willst auch noch aufbereitet werden.

Halbwissen: die meisten Medienformate besitzen einen Header, in welchem Keyframe-Positionen, Bitrate etc. stehen. Dieser Header muss als erstes übertragen werden (logisch, sonst weiß der Client ja nicht was los ist), steht jedoch in vielen Dateien ganz hinten. Folge: Die Datei muss vor dem Streaming aufbereitet werden.
Noch lustiger wird das Ganze mit variablen Bitraten wenn du im Client "spulen" willst. Der Client muss also berechnen, welche Daten er gern als nächstes vom Server will, ohne eine genaue Bit-Position zu haben. Server und Client müssen also recht intelligent sein


----------



## Kr0e (18. Dez 2009)

Hmm, klingt in der Tat kompliziert 
Ich habe einen Streamserver für DAteien bereits fertiggestellt. Ist dem Torrentsystem nicht unähnlich. (Arbeite daran auch schon ziemlich lange)

Im Prinzip kann der folgendes: Eine Datei wird auf dem Zielrechner angelegt. Nun wird sie von vielen anderen PC (Übers Netzwerk) mit Daten versorgt.

Ich kann nun die Clienten anweisen mir von einer bestimmten Startposition an zu schicken...(Im Prinzip ähnlcih dem, was man braucht, um ein Video zu übertragen) Ich kann also sagen "Schickt ab dem x-ten Byte, Dann stoppen und sagen : Jetzt will ich alles ab dem y-ten Byte usw."

Problem ist, dass z.b. Windows Media Player (Also die Standard OS Codecs z.b.) keine "unfertigen" Videos abspielen...
(Warum auch immer... VLC kanns...)

Wenn also der Ansatz mit HTTP zu schwer ist (Es sieht leider ganz so aus), wäre dann vlt meine idee irgendwie denkbar ?

Aber du sagst gerade, dass manchmal die Header hinten stehen... das ist natürlich dann ein Problem... D.h. der Header sollte zuerst angefordert werden... Jetzt brauche ich nur noch eine Möglichkeit mit Java direkt unfertige Videodateien abzuspielen...

Ideen ?

PS: Ich weiß, dass es mit JMF möglich ist (Hab das mal erfolgreich mit Fobs4JMF gescahfft, aber nur ne kleine Testversion).
Aber Fobs4JMF hat A/V - Sync Probleme leider  Also unbrauchbar... Ich will das ganz gern selber machen und keine "VLC-Bindings" fürs Streamen benutzen, da ich ganz gern dieses "Streamen über mehrere Clients"  ermöglichen will. Damit kann man dann quasi einen "Torrent" streamen. Also es ist kein Torrent, ich sag das nur, damit ihr wisst wie ich das meine...


----------

